# Need a new amp to run my HLCD



## rxbuzz (May 7, 2011)

Hi all. I have finally installed my HLCD mini's and xs-65. I have a crossfire 402 running the mids fine, but I only have an old blaupunc (sp) on the HLCD's which is dropping a channel once I turn it up.

So what I'm after is a nice amp to run the hlcd's, prob spend about $500.

Also I'm in Australia so anything I get will prob be from the U.S., could you please tell me where I get said amp from.

And lastly where do I get a test cd to tune my system?

Cheers, Ash


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Autosound 2000 CD Set 5 Test CDs at Crutchfield.com

good cd set to get or maybe 

Sound Quality Reference CD

as for amp i myself say something ab that has a good reputation. there are so many different choices out there it's hard to pick just one. what are some of the lines u can obtain easily?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

What all do you have access to?


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

There is a link on this forum for focal test discs 1-9 and auto sound 2000 discs 1-5? As well .


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

The new pioneer prs d800 can be had pretty cheaply and it's specs look good unlike other mini amps it still has a fairly high s/n ratio.unfortunately it was designed to be run off their high end head units that have built xovers,the amp has no xover ,but it looks very much like a dual mono design,separate gains for each channel,need that for horns.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

im running a JL HD900/5 bridged to my horns


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

How does the Jl sound


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

jpeezy said:


> How does the Jl sound


It doesnt, which is the key to having a good amp IMO


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Seems like Australia has all of the major brands: 
Fhrx Studios Pty Ltd - Audio / Visual Specialists 

If you can up your budget, you could get this amp and never have to change it again IMO - use it on your front stage (horn + mid) and use your Crossfire on your subwoofer unless you already have an amp for that... 

According to FHRX, the RRP for the 4200SE is $1899

Kelvin


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

The jL reminds me of the Mcintosh amps ,or even the old Zapco z220 ,those were very neutral sounding amps, they neither added or subtracted anything from the original signal.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I can see that.


----------

